# Advice please!



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I've been training for about 2 and a half years now but I have some problems with my chest - It wont grow! Just wondered if you guys could spare some advice!

Pictures of me are on the internet

http://www.jdsmith.co.uk/pictures.htm

Excuse the S**t pose in all of them!

All comments welcome


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Looking good dude.

What are you currently doing for chest?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Varied, started the usual 3 x10 Flat bench, incline flies, cable cross overs.

Now I do compound work do just flat bench and dips?


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Looking good hun, good defintion all over, especially your triceps!!

Bet your chuffed!!


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> Varied, started the usual 3 x10 Flat bench, incline flies, cable cross overs.
> 
> Now I do compound work do just flat bench and dips?


Just go with the compounds, and try going a bit heavier. Shoot for 2x8 for bench and weighted dips, starting with comfortable weights, and add a small amount of weight each session. When you stall (usually about 4-8 weeks or so for most people), drop to 1x8 and keep going. When you stall again, drop to 1x6 and keep going.

After that stalls, deload, and start something new.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

big said:


> Just go with the compounds, and try going a bit heavier. Shoot for 2x8 for bench and weighted dips, starting with comfortable weights, and add a small amount of weight each session. When you stall (usually about 4-8 weeks or so for most people), drop to 1x8 and keep going. When you stall again, drop to 1x6 and keep going.
> 
> After that stalls, deload, and start something new.


Cool thanks, I have been going 5x5 with three work loads, but this is more strength than build I guess and 2x8 is more size?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> Cool thanks, I have been going 5x5 with three work loads, but this is more strength than build I guess and 2x8 is more size?


Nope, 5x5 is fine for sure. A TON of quality muscle has been built with 5x5. I like that rep range. I gave 2x8 as an example because you'd said you did 3x10... and I didn't want you to go heavier too soon. If you're used to 5x5, keep with it for sure.

Just remember that either 2-3 of those 5 sets should be warm-ups, OR you need to deload at LEAST every 4 weeks.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

agreed..deload weeks are sweeeeeeeet!!

grow well and feel great during them


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

DB said:


> agreed..deload weeks are sweeeeeeeet!!
> 
> grow well and feel great during them


You're welcome :rolleye11


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

big said:


> Nope, 5x5 is fine for sure. A TON of quality muscle has been built with 5x5. I like that rep range. I gave 2x8 as an example because you'd said you did 3x10... and I didn't want you to go heavier too soon. If you're used to 5x5, keep with it for sure.
> 
> Just remember that either 2-3 of those 5 sets should be warm-ups, OR you need to deload at LEAST every 4 weeks.


Thanks Big, I think I will look in to deloading and try it out.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

NikiE said:


> Looking good hun, good defintion all over, especially your triceps!!
> 
> Bet your chuffed!!


Thanks, yeah I am but I just wanna get big! I'm in it for the long haul though so it'll come


----------



## beckham79 (Jan 30, 2005)

wow! lookin great.

your that big and your two yeard younger than me. dam!

the only recommendation i can give you is to shave the hair around your nipples, its not a good look, and ruins the work u put into your body, lol


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

beckham79 said:


> wow! lookin great.
> 
> your that big and your two yeard younger than me. dam!
> 
> the only recommendation i can give you is to shave the hair around your nipples, its not a good look, and ruins the work u put into your body, lol


Agreed! I was going away for the weekend and I was having them waxed so I couldn't shave them, but you gotta let the hair grow longer!

I'm a bloody tart!


----------



## beckham79 (Jan 30, 2005)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> Agreed! I was going away for the weekend and I was having them waxed so I couldn't shave them, but you gotta let the hair grow longer!
> 
> I'm a bloody tart!


lol, waxing round your nipples must hurt like ****!

i deffinately think ill stick to shaving. :beer:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

beckham79 said:


> lol, waxing round your nipples must hurt like ****!
> 
> i deffinately think ill stick to shaving. :beer:


Its not so bad my girl prefer's it - and that's defo a good thing when it comes to lights out......


----------



## beckham79 (Jan 30, 2005)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> Its not so bad my girl prefer's it - and that's defo a good thing when it comes to lights out......


the stuff us guys have to do to keep the chicks happy!

my ex made me shave some other regions for her....

must say it was great at lights out, but the itches were chronic! lol


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Jokes. But it does make the little chap look a bit bigger...:rolleye11


----------



## beckham79 (Jan 30, 2005)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> Jokes. But it does make the little chap look a bit bigger...:rolleye11


lol!

yeah, i suppose that would explain the strange looks i got in the gym locker room:rolleye11


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I think we better quit now, they'll open a new forum for us called 'Tarts Make-up Tips' Under the Ladies section!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

dude nothing wrong wiht trimming ur pubes man... girls do it and i hate hair...

winger&hacks dont start pls


----------



## beckham79 (Jan 30, 2005)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> I think we better quit now, they'll open a new forum for us called 'Tarts Make-up Tips' Under the Ladies section!


----------



## jim1436114501 (Mar 20, 2005)

if your chest isnt growing it could be bad form on the bench press always keep your chest high.


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

I shave mine all the time, Like its said , makes it look larger, more like 16 in, instead of the normal 14in..  ..


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

> winger&hacks dont start pls


hahaaah

looking good


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Tuna_boi said:


> I shave mine all the time, Like its said , makes it look larger, more like 16 in, instead of the normal 14in..  ..


14 Inches I'd be happy with 14 CM!!!


----------



## beckham79 (Jan 30, 2005)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> 14 Inches I'd be happy with 14 CM!!!


 ha ha! i was just thinkin the same thing.


----------



## Sven (Feb 16, 2005)

Jaime - Looking good mate.

Where you live in Herts?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Cheers 

Potters Bar mate, nice little town thats why i'm moving to Essex next month


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

DB said:


> dude nothing wrong wiht trimming ur pubes man... girls do it and i hate hair...
> 
> winger&hacks dont start pls


trimming pubes eh, think id need something like this if i started with that malarky


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

You can borrow my birds if you want mate she gets that thing out every week! LOL


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> You can borrow my birds if you want mate she gets that thing out every week! LOL


Ewwwww hairy women, not my bag at all, prefer it when you dont choke on the forest


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

beckham79 said:


> lol!
> 
> yeah, i suppose that would explain the strange looks i got in the gym locker room:rolleye11


had that before, getting changed and your getting the strangest of looks then you remember you have no pubes but hair everywhere else

poor guy probably thought i had crabs or something

which i didnt

if youve seen 40 year old virgin youll get the idea


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

one thing you might what to ry is swapping the barbell for dumbells for a while - I've been having problmes with my benching due to injury and have started to use DB's - I find I cna get better contraction using them and can really isolate the pecs, rather than also hitting the Tri's and front delts...


----------



## beckham79 (Jan 30, 2005)

Bigdav said:


> had that before, getting changed and your getting the strangest of looks then you remember you have no pubes but hair everywhere else
> 
> poor guy probably thought i had crabs or something
> 
> ...


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

damagedgoods said:


> one thing you might what to ry is swapping the barbell for dumbells for a while - I've been having problmes with my benching due to injury and have started to use DB's - I find I cna get better contraction using them and can really isolate the pecs, rather than also hitting the Tri's and front delts...


I only have dumbells up to 32kg in my gym which sucks, I am joining a proper gym next month so i'll prob alternate barbell dumbell when I change routine


----------



## leek85 (Oct 13, 2005)

i think you look amazing mate!...


----------



## leek85 (Oct 13, 2005)

PS: Nice cock on the wall!..hehehe


----------

